# BF FB's..



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I haven't seen any comment on the new BF FB ducks and honks yet. I saw them in the new bass pro catalog and from the looks of it they didn't change the honks at all with the exception of a motion system. The ducks look alright, I try not to be an avery guy but they dont look as good as averys in the pics and I haven't had any durability problems with my GHG duck FB's unlike the honk dekes. It's an outside possiblility I might pick up some of the new BF honks.. I wonder how good the motion system is.

Any other thoughts?

P.S. WS7, please we dont need the "They still dont match the incredible realism of GHG, AVERY 4 LYFE!!!!!!" reply :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=40685


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

guess i didn't look hard enough.  They did add the same base for the honks though it looks like.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I was checking out ebay today and saw the new Bf's with motion bases were on there, but they had a terrible picture. Same guy also had just the motion bases for sale. Good thing I already spent my money on the spread for the season.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I really like the ducks, and they are durable, bigfoot durable, so I'm looking. I don't know if I will buy just because i don't believe duck decoys are necessary in the field, but it's nice to have a few out for variety. :beer: 
It's also hard to pull me away from GHG what i call full body shells. Doz. for 110 bucks can't beat that with a stick, not to mention easier to carry and store. BIGFOOT DID A GOOD JOB HERE, BUT MAYBE SHOULD LOOK AT LOWERING THE PRICE. Until people are really convinced these are better than the GHG's, a good deal might be reason enough.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ill give em something for there geese...

but the ducks make me wanna :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh shut up


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WingedShooter7 said:


> but the ducks make me wanna :eyeroll: uke:


Come on now. Them ducks look pretty dam good. Sometimes the blatant crap comments are really unecessary (sp).


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> BIGFOOT DID A GOOD JOB HERE, BUT MAYBE SHOULD LOOK AT LOWERING THE PRICE.


One of the reasons I still buy bigfoots is because they cost more. It makes me feel good that the money is going to American families not some Beijing Commune factory.

I saw the ducks the other day at Cabelas, they definetly held up to the old fingernail better than an Avery. They got some really ducky body positions, the only question that will be answered by some people this November is whether the rubberband motion base will hold up in the cold. If I bought any more duck full bodies though they would be these, more just to try them out. I just love the searching mallard body, it looks just like a duck as he runs to chase the other duck off a feed pile.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

well MR. PATRIOTIC are you taking a stab at me there??
because i agree with you on this one, the bigfoot ducks are better than the full body averys. As i stated earlier... however like I said I would go with the avery shells just because i need to save space, my honker dekes get all the room in my truck and i can't afford a trailer so until then theres a good chance its no field ducks dekes for me. :gag:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Not saying you're not patriotic, more a stab at Avery than at you. I undertand that you only purchase the shells now, maybe Bigfoots shells will be cheaper than the Avery's than you will have no choice but to buy bigfoot :lol: . Have you ever noticed that the bull lookers are cheaper than any of the Avery lookers. I certainly hope that Avery never sells another hunters series looker, I will never buy another one.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I wouldn't buy them either. The bull is an amazing deke, but Barn told me last year that when they shipped the heads off to be made they were textured like the rest of their goose dekes. He said when they got them back they were smooth, but they didn't have time to fix the problem and in 07 they would be textured.... has anyone else heard anything on this problem, and my ????? here is where are they shipping them to, is it possible your big USA decoy was made in China or Japan. Anyway, I believe that those bulls are dang close to the best decoy body out, those deeper ridges put off natural shadows, and a fantastic 3-D look.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The ducks wouldnt last one hunt in my trailer. The screw they connect the stand to the decoy with is not a good idea. I wish they could come up with a better system.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Boy Mr. University....you really want bigfoot decoys to be made in china in the worst way don't you??? Why is that exactly??

Sounds like some :stirpot: to me!!!

You say in your previous post that "mr. patriotic" is taking a stab at you, and in your next post you say you like the decoys and insinuate that your "big USA decoy" is made in china?

Hey, I'll lay it out for ya like this.....Really the best part about American Decoy Companies, be it Bigfoot or others is that If I have a problem with a decoy, (which rarely happens) I call and talk to an employee or owner of the company that actually manufactured that decoy, and I tell him straight up what my problem is, and it gets RECTIFIED! Not next week, not next season, not when the next shipment comes off the barge.....it gets taken care of NOW!
I like the fact that most of the companies here in the states are honest about what's actually wrong with the product, and are hesitant to turn it out if it will cause you problems, and cause them problems, and end up increasing the cost of the decoys bottom-line from having to ship thousands of replacement or broken down junk back and forth to the factory, and change tooling / molds to fix thousands of chitty decoys. Atleast you're seeing an honest attempt from companies to get it right the first time....if Barnie told you that the heads weren't right for him, then they obviously weren't right for you either, and to me that's a pretty damned admirable way to conduct business.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes well they still put the bulls out with these smooth head, now its not like the decoys isn't functional. And I am not saying I want them to be made in china I am just saying he told me they were shipped, so where from???? I guess I am assuming that it wasn't from USA to USA so??????? When i had a problem with the snap lock keels falling off my GHG mallards I talked to Fred and he replaced them immediately. When they had a problem with the paint falling off they stopped production, and did some re-hiring. Now i know what your saying, and your right it's nice if it's produced here, But is it really made here or is it put together here?? or maybe they are made here and put together somewhere else????? Idk it doesn't really bother me either way, but I know what he said and when he says shipped I gotta assume thats from another country.
And I am not Mr. Avery, I enjoy using what works best, so i speak on what I believe I really don't have a problem with bigfoot, I have a problem with people who make Avery out to be the "evil" company. :bartime:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont think anyone is out to make avery look bad, all they are saying is they are foreighn made-thats it, thats as far as it goes. Shipped doesnt mean that it was actually put in a connex and sailed the big blue. Many things are shipped within the US :wink:

 I buy both, I have no control when I walk by decoys on-sale, and I know it. I dont say to myself, jeez, I wonder if a little china boy painted this her' lil feller, or I wonder if Barnie "shipped" this lil guy from Puerto Rico? All thats going thru my mind is "I wonder if I have enouogh room for these in my trailer?" :-?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

HA! THAT USE TO BE ME!!!! AND IS REALLY ALL IM SAYING.
EXCEPT NOW I AM AN ELITE ONLY MAN :eyeroll: 
ANYWAY CALEF SHOULD CLARIFY THIS. REALLY DIDN'T MAKE IT SOUND LIKE HE MEANT SHIPPED AROUND THE US. IDK AND I GUESS I DONT REALLY CARE. :fiddle:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Oh shut up


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> universitywaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > BIGFOOT DID A GOOD JOB HERE, BUT MAYBE SHOULD LOOK AT LOWERING THE PRICE.
> ...


What are you doing scratching our decoys????


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

k only the first part is mine, the rest is goose.

And what are your decoys doing getting scratched. :stirpot:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> but the ducks make me wanna :eyeroll: uke:


FYI, Your completely biased and retarded remarks make EVERYONE on this forum want to puke. uke:

The sad thing is that in your warped little head you think you're actually helping to promote Avery decoys...when in reality all you are doing is turning people off to them.

Seriously kid, for you to become an Avery Pro-staffer (youth pro-staffer...whatever) did you really have to let them give you a lobotomy? Having met, and knowing several Avery Pro-staffers who still have their frontal lobes intact, I can't imagine they're happy with you making them all look bad.

Anyways, look...Avery makes a good decoy. This isn't news to anyone...especially to guys who are hardcore enough to spend time on a hunting forum. You aren't going to give anyone an epiphany here. It's not like they're some secret. They're only the best selling decoy on the market. So give the over-the-top, constant, incessant promoting of them a rest please. It's become tiresome and annoying.

Decoys will sell themsleves. All the decoys on the market that sell do so because they fill a certain niche with a certain demographic of hunters. Some guys want looks, some want durability, some want them cheap...bottom line is that they ALL work.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

universitywaterfowler said:


> I wouldn't buy them either. The bull is an amazing deke, but Barn told me last year that when they shipped the heads off to be made they were textured like the rest of their goose dekes. He said when they got them back they were smooth, but they didn't have time to fix the problem and in 07 they would be textured.... has anyone else heard anything on this problem, and my ????? here is where are they shipping them to, is it possible your big USA decoy was made in China or Japan.


Although bigfoot still operates their plant in Clinton, IA and makes a lot of the decoys they've always made there...the new ducks and other dekes (as well as the flocked heads I believe) are indeed made in China.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> When they had a problem with the paint falling off they stopped production, and did some re-hiring.


So some poor little Chinese 9 year old lost his job and now is going to get beat by his family for putting some cheap crappy paint on a decoy like he was told? Cruel world eh?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you matt that is all im saying, I am not putting down Bigfoot or saying Avery is god. When you ask for opinions, your going to get them and your going to get my honest opinion.

Someone that is intelligent to pick up on this. Jolly Good Matt :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Alright, so I finally got an up close look at the BF ducks yesterday, I must say as far as looks go, I thought they looked better than the FA's and the GHG's. However, I'm still not sure what to say about the motion system. I didn't get a chance to tinker with it at all.

The the feet on the FA ducks look funny, it almost looks like they are modeled after a swimming duck, not a standing duck. Not like that matters, I just got a chuckle out of it. I do like the fact that they use pretty much the same motion system as GHG now, except for you can leave the stand connected to the decoy when you pick it up if you want. That may be a pain for some, a time saver for others.

I also saw the new FA geese in person for the first time. I was a little surprised by the way they colored them. They are noticeably lighter than the GHG and BF geese. This is one of the first times that I'd say there might actually be some question when it comes to mixing brands with these. That's not saying the FA's looked bad, just different.

I still have yet to see the BF motion geese. I don't know why they aren't in any of the stores I've been to yet.


----------

